# Emergency Radios, what should I get?



## jwsnow (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in the market to get a solar/hand crank radio... Any thoughts?


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought the small Red Cross one for $50, 2 months ago. Solar powered (doesn't hold the charge when out of sun) and hand crank. Radio, flashlight, and USB port to charge cell phone. Will NOT charge my iPhone 4S. Will charge my disposable tracfone. Flashlight nearly kills the time you spent cranking on it, but will do to find a better one in the dark. Besides the weather band on it, I got the same use out of my Energizer radio crank flashlight for $15.


----------



## jwsnow (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for the input. Just trying to make a wise decision, just really looking for something that will not be used very often, but I want it to work when needed!


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

jwsnow said:


> Thank you for the input. Just trying to make a wise decision, just really looking for something that will not be used very often, but I want it to work when needed!


I am looking for a radio and flashlights. The reviews on them are all over the place. Trying to find some that will hold up when not used often too? If you find anything out, please post it. I'd really appreciate the info before I purchase several.

thanks!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I have several of the Eton/Red Cross radios including the more expensive units. My main advice would be to go to Batteries Plus and buy at least one spare rechargeable battery to keep in your refrigerator. The radios are shown as Eton but it is made by Grundig My favorite radio is my Grundig Yacht Boy. GB


----------

